# يارب قبل ان ينتهي العمر لابد ان اشكرك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*يارب قبل ان ينتهي العمر لابد لي ان اشكرك :
على المرض لان فيه تقربت منك ولمست شفائك ,اشكرك على 
المشاكل لان فيها عرفتك ففي يدك الحلول ,,وعلى التجربة لانها
اعطتني الوقت لافكر اين وصلت وماذا فعلت واين انت في حياتي 
وعلى الفقر فيه عرفت انك الغنى وعلى الجوع لاننا لا نشبع الا 
بحنانك ,, وعلى العوز لنمد ايدينا ونطلب نعمكـ , وعلى الوحدة
لان مهما كثر الناس من حولنا سيبقى شعور الوحدة يلازمنا ,,
كما اشكرك على خلافات البشر لأنها عرفتني ان السلام عندك
فحتى الموت يعلمني ان الحياة زائلة فاعيش لحظاتها معك مادام
القلب ينبض ,اشكرك على الحزن لاني كلما جربت السعادة 
وجدت انها فانية فلسعادة بقربك ,, وفي ما تبقى من عمري اريد
ان اشكرك لانك اعطيتني عائلة محبه قوهم في الايمان ليساعدوني 
في رفع اسمك اشكرك لانك حفظت ذوي وخلصتهم من المخاطر .
لذا اتطلع اليك وفي قلبي كلمات تهمس بحياء :اني لا استحق
ما تفعله من اجلي لكنك تفعل لانك عظيم حنون محب واب صادق 
.تفعل كل الخير من روحك لأجلنا لا اطلب سوى شي واحد :
ان يحل روحك في فيغيرني وتنزع مني قلب الصخر وتحل محله 
قلب لحم يحس ويشعر بحب جميع البشر .
لا تبتعد عني حتى لو ابتعدت عنك وشكراا لعينيك الساهرتيـن *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*الهى الحنون *
*انى ارفع صوتى هنا بالشكر مع من قام بشكرك *
*فاشكرك معه على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال*
*لأنك سترتنا واعنتا وحفظتنا وقبلتنا اليك*
*فلتكن يا الهى كل تفاصيل حياتنا معبرة عن شكرنا اليك*
*فلتكن تصرفاتنا ومشاعرنا واتجاهاتنا معبرة عن ما فى قلوبنا من شكر *
*نشكرك .. نشكرك على كل شئ*
*أمين*
*صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاة جميلة *
*الله يقبل صلاتك وصلواتنا ويحضر فى وسطنا الأن *
*أمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر


موضوع رااائع جدا

العدرا معااكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الهى الحنون *
> 
> *انى ارفع صوتى هنا بالشكر مع من قام بشكرك *
> *فاشكرك معه على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال*
> ...


* اميييييييين*
*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني بمرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع رااائع جدا*​
> ...


* ميرسي استاذي*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*



فحتى الموت يعلمني ان الحياة زائلة فاعيش لحظاتها معك مادام
القلب ينبض ,اشكرك على الحزن لاني كلما جربت السعادة 
وجدت انها فانية فلسعادة بقربك ,, وفي ما تبقى من عمري اريد
ان اشكرك لانك اعطيتني عائلة محبه قوهم في الايمان ليساعدوني 
في رفع اسمك اشكرك لانك حفظت ذوي وخلصتهم من المخاطر .
لذا اتطلع اليك وفي قلبي كلمات تهمس بحياء :اني لا استحق
ما تفعله من اجلي لكنك تفعل لانك عظيم حنون محب واب صادق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة
بركة المسيح لتكن معك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* ميرسي كوكو*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*​
> *شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة*
> 
> *بركة المسيح لتكن معك*​


* امين*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*



لا تبتعد عني حتى لو ابتعدت عنك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هلليلويا الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا الرب يبارك خدمتك اختي الغالية...*


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني وشرفتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل 
شكرا روكا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> شكرا روكا
> *​


*ميرسي هيرو*
*نورتني*​


----------

